# Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola



## SebastianThoeing (18. März 2011)

*Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,816383


----------



## saubermann666 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola*

Hm... Ich glaub die netten Polizisten sind von dem Vorhaben des Bikers nicht so sehr angetan... ^^
Ist das ein Bild aus Rossis Privatarchiv??? xD


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola*

Ich finds schade, dass man bei Lachschon wirklich jeden unlustigen Scheiß nimmt, aber mein Japanbild nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola*



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich finds schade, dass man bei Lachschon wirklich jeden unlustigen Scheiß nimmt, aber mein Japanbild nicht:


Höhö... Fies. Aber unterhaltsam.


----------



## TobiasHome (18. März 2011)

*AW: Bildergalerie - Spaß zu später Stunde: Cocking Fuckborough, Dr. No, Katze, Frosch im Mixer und Hola*

Die Pics 1, 2 und 9 finde ich gelungen 

Aber das Hornbach-Bild ist auch cool ... guter, schwarzer Humor


----------

